# PSE Nova tuning ?



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I am trying to tune a PSE Nova I bought used for the GF. The thing is really shooting well and so is she. We did the walk back tuning a week or so ago and now we noticed the arrow doesn't seem to be inline with the string as a recommended starting point. The tip is cocked out to the right (left hand bow). Looking down the string it doesn't look too bad but as you can see from the picture (which exaggerates it) it is cocked out. She is using a string attached release not a loop attached.

So last night I attempted to pull the rest in to get the arrow more inline with the string but where it needed to be the fletchings would hit the brace and I would have no adjustment left on the front sights to correct for pulling the arrow back towards the brace. So, I moved the rest back to where I had it which cocks the tip of the arrow out. 

Now as you can see in the target pic, it shoots pretty dang well as is. She has been shooting about two months and the target was at 25 yards. I know I these are offset left but I wouldn't expect that tight of a group from an arrow launching pointing out. I have not paper tuned it but what I can see in flight there is no porpoising. The arrow flies pretty dang good.

Opinions?


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

That is alot to the outside but if you are getting good arrow flight and walkback tuned I wouldnt change it. I have seen the novas that wont tune at all no matter what so stick with what you have and let her enjoy shooting


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The pic does exaggerate it a bit but it sure points out further than my Brute. I keep telling her "who cares what it looks like, look at those groups". Her next group was almost exactly the same except on the right side of the bull. lol That's seven arrows.


----------



## HoosierGrass75 (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you noticing the arrow cocked to the side while at rest or at full draw? In my experience, a tuned bow will sometimes have the arrow cocked a little at rest, but right down the middle at full draw. Just my .02cents, I say if she's grouping both field tips and broadheads the same, then don't mess with it. Let her shoot and have fun!


----------



## girlbowhunt247 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bows with the older style riser cut out and skinny shelf were designed for a shoot around arrow rest, and to be shot with feathers with the cock vane pointed outward (the feathers if they have contact with the riser will bend back out of the way). Plastic vanes will deflect with any contact. 

It's hard to make the arrow point straight off the string with the newer arrow rests that are out today, centering the arrow's left/right position with the string will cause vane contact. If you have to use a whisker biscuit or other rest besides the shoot around, try and use feathers on the arrows for less arrow deflection when shot. 

I'm assume your sight is adjusted and maxed out as far to the left as it will go? 

It's just one of those things with this bow style.

Leaving the arrow pointing to the left of the string will exaggerate the arrows point of impact even farther to the left at longer distances. If she keeps her hunting range under 30 yards, and she is shooting consistent nice groups that is just a little bit left, but is *consistent*, you might as well leave it and have her use a little of instinctive shooting and aim to the right a bit.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bow torque from shooter can be an issue also, stand behind her and see if you can notice any torque while shes at full draw


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

HoosierGrass75 said:


> Are you noticing the arrow cocked to the side while at rest or at full draw? In my experience, a tuned bow will sometimes have the arrow cocked a little at rest, but right down the middle at full draw. Just my .02cents, I say if she's grouping both field tips and broadheads the same, then don't mess with it. Let her shoot and have fun!


I see it mostly at rest. I had her shot some of my lighted nocks and I see no porpoising. Flies straight. If I move the rest over further to straighten the arrow is starts to get way out of line with the string so I have left it alone. I think she is ok with it now.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

girlbowhunt247 said:


> Bows with the older style riser cut out and skinny shelf were designed for a shoot around arrow rest, and to be shot with feathers with the cock vane pointed outward (the feathers if they have contact with the riser will bend back out of the way). Plastic vanes will deflect with any contact.
> 
> It's hard to make the arrow point straight off the string with the newer arrow rests that are out today, centering the arrow's left/right position with the string will cause vane contact. If you have to use a whisker biscuit or other rest besides the shoot around, try and use feathers on the arrows for less arrow deflection when shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the bow doesn't shoot left like the pic shows. That was just her hold for that group. I was more interested in pointing out it shoots a good group even with the arrow pointed off to the right. I shot a 3 arrow group right after her with her bow and had two centered in the gold ring and one in the red and I am a right handed shooter shooting her bow lefty. I think I have her convinced it is just the nature of the bow.


----------

